# Tcs wow501 issue



## Gscale (Jan 1, 2020)

I was wondering if you guys could help me I have some LGB trains that are running the 501 TCS wow decoder on a digitrax 240 Command station and DT 500 D throttle, For the life of me I cannot get the Proto typical smoke to work on a diesel it either smokes way too much or only on the deceleration. (Fan spinning full speed on decel)
I’ve tried just about every CV combination there is, sometimes the fan runs constant and other times it doesn’t move but pulses almost like the pwm is not allowing enough current to spin it. 

Any help would be appropriate thanks


----------



## Cato12 (Mar 10, 2021)

Having same issue with my Aristocraft fa1 units. The fan unit just runs full speed. tcs says change cv58 to value 9 for proto smoke. But that doesnt work


----------

